# The hypocrisy is mind numbing



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We, as Americans, have got to fight back! People that come to this country need to bend to our way of life rather than us being forced to bend to theirs!



> And the agent told her, "The two gentlemen seated next to you have cultural beliefs that prevent them for sitting next to, talking to or communicating with females."


https://theconservativetreehouse.com/2016/09/30/california-woman-forced-to-change-airline-seat-to-accommodate-muslim-passengers/comment-page-1/



> It is always rather ironic how the mighty enlightened, limo-liberal, progressively-minded people can't see the inevitable conclusions of their ideological and culturally Marxist arguments. If it didn't effect all of us, it would be somewhat humorous to point their insufferable hypocrisies back at them.


Of course you won't see this on the MSM.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

If people coming to this country refuse to assimilate to our culture, then can leave, my grandparents came here from Eastern Europe in the early 1900s , they learned our language, found work, got Married and had nine children without any assistance from the taxpayer.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

She was lucky that the Muslim men did not decide she was a whore and use her as such because of the way she was dressed or not accompanied by a male family member. Next airlines will allow that. The proper response should be to the Muslims would be charter your own flight or wait for the next on and see if you have better luck.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Hear is a plan,load the Muslim's on a B-52 and drop them off at Mecca at 35,000 feet!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The airlines should accommodate them with a special caged seating area in the baggage compartment. If dogs and cats survive they shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Assimilate or get off the plane


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey, here's an idea maybe some of you have heard before;

Stop all immigration for 10 years. Stop all Visa's. Get rid of all who are here and are not citizens. Problem solved.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

This chap found out the hard way about listening to his constituents. Or, in this case, not listening.



> German Mayor Knocked Unconscious After Proposing Refugee Shelter


http://dailycaller.com/2016/09/30/german-mayor-knocked-unconscious-after-proposing-refugee-shelter/


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Oddcaliber said:


> Hear is a plan,load the Muslim's on a B-52 and drop them off at Mecca at 35,000 feet!


Load them all on a ship send it out to sea and , " oh shit ! it blew up " . sorry about that . LMAO


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Guys, they're not bullet-proof. If they grab you or try to hit your wife with a stick for wearing nail polish, then shoot them.

For some reason we place muslims in some higher pecking order than your average thug. Probaby because of the religious thingie. But I see no difference between a mugger, a banger or a jihadist. Each of them wishes to take something of mine by force. Each one will face a Crimson Trace.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Here is some more hypocrisy:

Democrats object to Chick-fil-A voter registration drive | Tampa Bay Times

MTV has been doing this for years. Rock the Vote - aimed at mush-minded dummies who watch the far left MTV is national. Do the Democrats find that offensive on the hue and cry of fairness?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> Hear is a plan,load the Muslim's on a B-52 and drop them off at Mecca at 35,000 feet!


NO! NO!, Use a C-130 or a C-5A, you can fit more in and drop them from 5 thousand, they will still be conscious and will enjoy the view.

Further, they will still reach terminal velocity.

More splat per gallon of Jet A.


----------

